# [SOLVED] Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello,

I'm having for last week trouble with my about year old installation of Win7 (x64).
Suddenly I get frequent BSODs, especially when I try to update existing software using Windows Installer, but get BSODs also during normal usage. Everything else seem good as that my Windows doesnot expose any other problems or anomalies.
There's no hardware changes nor major new installed software changes.
Is there any thorough diagnostics or solution for this situation? Clean OS reinstall is a big pain so I let it as the last chance.

Most frequent BSODs are

STOP: 0x000000023
STOP: 0x000000024
CACHE_MANAGER (STOP: 0x000000034)
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (STOP: 0x00000003B)

but not limited only on these, BSODs seem to be random. Once I got a BSOD mentioning fileinfo.sys but the file is OK. Folders C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG and C:\Windows\MINIDUMP are empty, no suspicious entries in eventlog that could help recognise the culprit so that there's nothing to analyze. Seems all the BSODs are so sudden that OS even can't handle to create a memory snapshot or make a eventlog record. I ran some HW tests which excluded system drive and RAM problem -

chkdsk /f /r to system and pagefile partition (they're separate) - passed without errors.
System partition check by gparted - passed without errors.
Deep drive test by SeaTools for internal HDD - passed without errors.
1 round of memory tests by MemTest86+ - passed without errors.
sfc /scannow - passed successfully on second run (1st attempt invoked another BSOD).

The BSODs say disable or uninstall any anti-virus disk defragmentation or backup utilities.
I only use Perfectdisk and Paragon backup on regular basis, but the crashes appear any daytime even when none of these utilities are running, beside that the Windows run solid and stable a week ago with the same installed software.
I ran Superantispyware and Malwarebytes quick tests with only false positives and tracking cookies so I would exclude any malware from suspects.
I would suspect a hardware failure not covered by the tests listed or a massive registry/driver base corruption or this may also be a considerably corrupted OS installation. At the time I also find one of my external drives is going faulty but not sure if this could lead to such a big OS unstability.

Anybody can help to identify this problem?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

Can you post the files after following the instructions

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

I have sent you the reports, BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_ was aborted because it ended up in infinite loop waiting for SystemInfo thus all reports may be not prosent.

S - Vista/ Windows 7 ? *Windows 7* *·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? *x64* *·* What was original installed OS on system? Nothing *·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? *OEM* *·* Age of system (hardware) *around 2.5 years* *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? *clean install at time SP1 was released* *· *CPU *C2D - T6600* *· *Video Card *Nvidia G102M* *· *MotherBoard *ASUS K50IN* *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage *don't know* *·* System Manufacturer  *ASUS* *·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) *K50IN*


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

Hello, I'm taking a look at your dumps since loda is currently not at this system to assist you. However, it should be noted that there are no dumps in the folder. Please navigate to c:\windows\minidump and attach them manually if you're having difficulty with the jcgriff application.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*



PJB said:


> Hello, I'm taking a look at your dumps since loda is currently not at this system to assist you. However, it should be noted that there are no dumps in the folder. Please navigate to c:\windows\minidump and attach them manually if you're having difficulty with the jcgriff application.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Patrick


Thanks for taking the care.

Dumps are not present at all, C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG is all the time empty, C:\Windows\MINIDUMP doesnot even exist. There's nothing significant in eventlogs.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

Hi,

Ensure that your system is correctly set to generate small memory dump files: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html

For dumps to be produced. . .▪ Page file must be on OS drive
▪ Page file base allocation size must be > than installed physical RAM
▪ Windows Error Reporting (WER) system service should be set to MANUAL
▪ Set page file to system managed, OS drive


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*



PJB said:


> For dumps to be produced. . .▪ Page file must be on OS drive
> ▪ Page file base allocation size must be > than installed physical RAM
> ▪ Windows Error Reporting (WER) system service should be set to MANUAL
> ▪ Set page file to system managed, OS drive


After all following the instructions I successfully reactivated creating crash dumps, sending last four dumps. Hope they'll help to resolve the problem.


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*


```
================================================== 
Dump File         : 080412-58250-01.dmp 
Crash Time        : 4.8.2012 18:09:24 
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_IN_FREED_SPECIAL_POOL 
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d5 
Parameter 1       : fffff980`2274efb0 
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000 
Parameter 3       : fffff880`014102c0 
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver  : usbprint.sys 
Caused By Address : usbprint.sys+952d30 
File Description  :  
Product Name      :  
Company           :  
File Version      :  
Processor         : x64 
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0 
Stack Address 1   :  
Stack Address 2   :  
Stack Address 3   :  
Computer Name     :  
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\080412-58250-01.dmp 
Processors Count  : 2 
Major Version     : 15 
Minor Version     : 7601 
Dump File Size    : 302 494 
================================================== 
================================================== 
Dump File         : 080412-51932-01.dmp 
Crash Time        : 4.8.2012 18:20:53 
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_IN_FREED_SPECIAL_POOL 
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d5 
Parameter 1       : fffff980`2526afe8 
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001 
Parameter 3       : fffff880`014453fc 
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver  : cdd.dll 
Caused By Address : cdd.dll+24baafe8 
File Description  :  
Product Name      :  
Company           :  
File Version      :  
Processor         : x64 
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0 
Stack Address 1   :  
Stack Address 2   :  
Stack Address 3   :  
Computer Name     :  
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\080412-51932-01.dmp 
Processors Count  : 2 
Major Version     : 15 
Minor Version     : 7601 
Dump File Size    : 302 494 
================================================== 
================================================== 
Dump File         : 080412-50216-01.dmp 
Crash Time        : 4.8.2012 18:30:54 
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_IN_FREED_SPECIAL_POOL 
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d5 
Parameter 1       : fffff980`2734eff0 
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001 
Parameter 3       : fffff880`014463fc 
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver  : AVerAF15DMBTH64.sys 
Caused By Address : AVerAF15DMBTH64.sys+22f2fff0 
File Description  :  
Product Name      :  
Company           :  
File Version      :  
Processor         : x64 
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0 
Stack Address 1   :  
Stack Address 2   :  
Stack Address 3   :  
Computer Name     :  
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\080412-50216-01.dmp 
Processors Count  : 2 
Major Version     : 15 
Minor Version     : 7601 
Dump File Size    : 302 494 
================================================== 
================================================== 
Dump File         : 080412-39967-01.dmp 
Crash Time        : 4.8.2012 18:43:08 
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_IN_FREED_SPECIAL_POOL 
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d5 
Parameter 1       : fffff980`25d1efb0 
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000 
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0145e2c0 
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver  : bowser.sys 
Caused By Address : bowser.sys+3635d30 
File Description  :  
Product Name      :  
Company           :  
File Version      :  
Processor         : x64 
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0 
Stack Address 1   :  
Stack Address 2   :  
Stack Address 3   :  
Computer Name     :  
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\080412-39967-01.dmp 
Processors Count  : 2 
Major Version     : 15 
Minor Version     : 7601 
Dump File Size    : 302 494 
==================================================
```
After moving swap file to system volume, the BSODs seem yet worse however (get BSOD always after logon to WIndows)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

Hi, I've taken a look at the crash dumps you've messaged me.

All of the attached dumps are of the D5: DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_IN_FREED_SPECIAL_POOL bugcheck, which essentially means a driver attempted to access memory that was no longer available. 

Interestingly enough, in all of the attached dumps, it mentions the culprit PGPfsfd.sys which seems to be a driver for Symantec's PGP Desktop. If you cannot find an update for the software using this driver, I would recommend removing this software for troubleshooting purposes.

Moving on, after checking your loaded modules list:

1. dtsoftbus01.sys is loaded, this is the Daemon Tools driver. I would recommend uninstalling Daemon Tools as it's a very popular causer of BSOD's in W7. Optional visualization programs are: ImgBurn, Magic ISO, etc.

2. sptd.sys is loaded as well, this is the SCSI Pass Through Direct Host - Daemon Tools (known issues with Win7). After removing Daemon Tools, remove sptd.sys with the following tool:

DuplexSecure - Downloads

Driver(s) in need of update if available:


> ghaio.sys - Mon May 30 05:34:05 *2005* (ASUS NB Probe program). Update if available here.
> 
> ASMMAP64.sys - Sun Feb 04 14:52:56 *2007 *(LENOVO ATK Hotkey ATK0101 ACPI UTILITY). Update if available here.
> 
> wdcsam64.sys - Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 *2008* (Western Digital SCSI Arcitecture Model (SAM) WDM driver). Update if available here.



Regards,

Patrick


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

Thanks so much for the analysis.

All the BSODs now are related to ntfs.sys (the driver is attempting to access memory after it has been freed) - STOP 0x000000D5, address FFFFF8800142B3FC

PGP Desktop was updated about 10days ago which is approximately the time when the BSODs started. I'll try to uninstall the software mentioned but not sure if that will be possible, now windows don't keep running more than 10 minutes after logon in normal mode and as I wrote already (un)installing any software using Windows Installer (which is the case of PGP desktop) causing instant BSOD. I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

Give uninstalling it in safe mode a try if normal mode isn't going well.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

I wasnot able to uninstall anything Windows Installer-based in normal mode as it invoked BSOD instantly and neither I was able to uninstall in safe mode as it complained something like that Windows Installer service is not available in that mode, nevertheless I finally managed to restore OS drive from older working image, need yet to test properly if everything is working as it should but looks promising so far. Most probably the reason was faulty software or driver then.
Anyway :thanx: for the comprehensive diagnosis and advisory, really appreciate it.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Win 7 - frequent BSODs, please help!*

My pleasure 

Regards,

Patrick


----------

